# has anyone tried acacia fiber?



## Sam16 (Jun 28, 2007)

i have caonstipation and bloating and i heard that fiber can treat constipation but whenever i eat something high in fiber, like a high fiber cereal, i get even more bloated, stomach hurts, etc. so i found this site that sells acacia fiber, and i read that it's not supossed to give you any side effects if you take it, so i am thinking of ordering it. has anyone tried it? did it work? and also, what's the deal with aloe vera juice? i read that it helps in food digestion. has anyone tried it? what brand do you buy?


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

heya, well i'm not sure about it, but i've heard high fiber diets can first make you worse before it makes you better. Make sure the fiber you're eating is oat and not wheat because wheat can have the opposite effect. Things like porridge and those oaty cereals can work wonders, but you need to stick with it a while before it helps. What high fiber does is keeps the intestine full, and some how that helps stop spasms.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Hi SazzyAre you saying wheat can make you constipated when you say it can have the opposite effect (I can't eat oats unfortunately as I have a reaction to them)?I'm having really good success with BM's with All Bran but I am very bloated but I'm not even eating the daily amount they suggest on the box - measured it out today to see what 40 grams would be - and I'd never manage to eat that much. Mind I was bloated before the All Bran but at least I'm going to the toilet.My mum in law said to mix All Bran with muesli - she said it wasn't so severe - not that I think All Bran is severe (well not with me) and I actually quite enjoy it if you put some syrup or honey on it. And I've certainly had BM's since I've been eating it - it takes a few days I think to actually make you have decent BM's but I've noticed a difference and I'm thinking perhaps maybe when my system gets used to it and the BM's get even better the bloating may just go - maybe I too need to get used to it.I'd be one happy bunny if the bloating would just go! Because it means I'm having BM's for the first time in years without using a laxative.


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

HeyaGlad you're finding something that's working for you.When I say wheat can have the opposite effect, I mean it can make you worse than make you any better, well that's what my dr said to me.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Hi SazzyYes someone else said it can take about a month for your body to get used to fibre.However the All Bran was working for the poops but since eating it I have felt more bloated and strangely enough after eating it my mouth just feels so dry and for some reason it seems to effect my throat -don't know what it is but I feel it's definitely that because it's only started since I;ve been eating it - my throat sort of comes up like it has an infection, burns and makes swallowing hard - quite frightening actually so think I'll have to try another kind of cereal - which is a bummer as it was working. Maybe it's too much fibre or something but whatever I've had a miserable weekend because of it - first started last Sunday and it's strange that when I get up on a morning I'm OK but after I eat it my throat starts.Any ideas anyone because I'd love some answers as to what it could be that is not agreeing with me.


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

Maybe you're having a small allergic reaction to something in the all bran? Are there anything like almonds or things like that?


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

I think it's the magnesium as I have similar reaction to porridge/oats - nothing else in it so will try Fruit n Fibre with my usual prunes on a morning. Just when I thought I'd got there too - so so annoying!


----------



## heidiw (Jul 16, 2007)

I just started using acacia fiber. I bought it from that .. website. It's called Heathers Tummy Fiber if I'm correct and there are instructions on how to slowly introduce it into your system, I'm only up to 1/2 teaspoon in my food or drinks twice a day and so far it hasn't caused me any problems. I'm trying to build up a tolerance so I can lose the Miralax, it's getting way too expensive buying that stuff every two weeks....I'd say give it a try, and check out the website, she has alot of good info on it! Good Luck


----------

